# Help please



## Vivaldi67 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello, first of all im sorry about my english.
I recentliy had started to listen to classic Music, and i want you to reccomend for me of the best classic Music. 
I love "winter" by vivaldi, and i want to hear more Work like this. 
I like the violin of this Work and i want to hear more like this. 
Thank You, and agian, sorry about my english.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Listen to more Vivaldi. You might also like Ottorino Respighi's reworkings of similar music, such as _Gli Ucelli_ and his _Ancient Airs and Dances_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You might enjoy the string symphonies of Mendelssohn (not the Symphonies, but rather the string symphonies). There are 12 of them and they are all pretty good. Many of them are played at a fast tempo like much of Vivaldi. They're worth trying.

There won't be any such thing as best classical music. There are several pieces more popular than others, but everyone has a different opinion. 

Your English is fine. Good luck and enjoy your explorations!


----------



## Vivaldi67 (Jul 29, 2016)

I want more Work thats sound "evil". 
Just like in winter of vivaldi. 
Thank You!


----------



## 0xDCAF (Jul 11, 2016)

For "evil"-sounding music, I'd suggest the 5th movement "Songe d'une nuit du sabbat" of Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_. If you like that movement, the rest of the piece is wonderful as well.

New Philharmonia Orchestra with Leopold Stokowski from 1968: 




Wikipedia article: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphonie_fantastique


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre

Doesn't sound much like the Vivaldi, to be honest, but it is a Classical "hit" that is kind of evil (not that I think Winter sounds evil...).


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

If you want to stay in the baroque era you could try JS Bach _Double Violin Concerto in D Minor BWV 1043_





Otherwise you could try the "evil" sounding Grieg _In the Hall of the Mountain King_





or his _March of the Dwarves_(Trolls)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Vivaldi67 said:


> Hello, first of all im sorry about my english.
> I recentliy had started to listen to classic Music, and i want you to reccomend for me of the best classic Music.
> I love "winter" by vivaldi, and i want to hear more Work like this.
> I like the violin of this Work and i want to hear more like this.
> Thank You, and agian, sorry about my english.


Welcome Vivaldi67,

I also love Vivaldi and a great deal of other Baroque music. How would you like to listen to our recommendations--only YouTube, Apple Music, ClassicsOnline, Spotify, other?

As a starter a gorgeous album of Vivaldi's music:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vivaldi67 said:


> I want more Work thats sound "evil".
> Just like in winter of vivaldi.
> Thank You!


Go to your local library and eat your heart out, listen to as much as you can.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Vivaldi67 said:


> Hello, first of all im sorry about my english.
> I recentliy had started to listen to classic Music, and i want you to reccomend for me of the best classic Music.
> I love "winter" by vivaldi, and i want to hear more Work like this.
> I like the violin of this Work and i want to hear more like this.
> Thank You, and agian, sorry about my english.


The obvious answer to your question is the first one from Strange Magic - if you like a Vivaldi violin concerto, then listen to more Vivaldi violin concertos. But it's possible that none of those will quite capture your imagination the same way; the "Four Seasons" are vastly more popular than his other concertos, and the obvious reason might be that they're "better".
You will get many recommendations that offer a "next step", something similar to what you like, and they're worth following.

But one of the great things about what we call "classical music" is that it covers such a vast range of music. There's undoubtedly many pieces of music that sound absolutely nothing like Vivaldi's "Winter" but that you'll also love. Maybe you'll find that a little bit of what you love about "Winter" can also be found in, say, Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_, and another part in John Adams's _Dharma at Big Sur_, and another in Josquin's _Miserere_ or Ligeti's _Requiem_...
So my recommendation for anyone looking for "the best classical music" is to just listen to as much as you can. Talk Classical users have produced some lists of recommendations in various genres that can serve as a great introduction: http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html
Or here's a list of the most popular classical music, compiled by me with the help of Talk Classical members: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/chronological-highlights/chronological-favourites


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If evil means 'hmmm - interesting' or maybe 'a bit sinister', then try these too.

Rebel -〈Les Elemens〉1737 / 1. Le Cahos 





D. Buxtehude - BuxWV 161 - Passacaglia d-moll / D minor





But I'd agree with Nereffid - go exploring. And how nice for you! :tiphat:

Just found this one again - has an 'evil' opening before becoming more thoughtful - see if you like it?
Boccherini-Night Music of the Streets of Madrid, Opus 30





Hope you have a lovely time on Talk Classical.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

I think by "evil" you mean you like the minor key of the Winter concerto. Look for works in a minor key and see if I am right.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Also Paganini Caprices might answer; here's No.24:


----------

